# My Monster Scenes Frankenstein



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

I just finished up my Monster Scenes Frankenstein and wanted to share the results with everyone. It was my first Moebius kit to build. I plan to eventually build the entire Monster Scenes line as well as all the other Moebius kits I can get my hands on. 



















Straight out-of-the-box except for a custom base I made using balsa foam.

I built this one for the Monster Scenes team build that RoadFlea and I are doing. You can check out our project, keep tabs on our progress, or offer a couple of rookie monster builders any tips and advise you’d like to share here: 

https://www.hobbytalk.com/threads/276127/

A.U.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That's a beaut! That shade of green really brings out detail in the facial features, doesn't it? And I like your base better than the one included with the kit. Nicely done.
Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice, cool base:thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I thought I had already posted in this thread, and was wondering if my mind was now completely gone :freak: :lol:

I agree with gaz, I really like the base you made, it fits the character perfectly and looks very well done. Nice!


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!
The base was my first time to try my hand at making something from scratch. 



hedorah59 said:


> I thought I had already posted in this thread, and was wondering if my mind was now completely gone :freak: :lol:


Busted. I normally hang out over on The Modeling Forum. I posted it here too since it's a Moebius kit and I wanted to share it with the guys that hang out here. This is a great forum too. I might just have to visit more often!

A.U.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

No worries here, A.U. - I think you did a good enough job that it deserves to be posted in two forums :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Agreed ...Great job :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done Ark! :thumbsup:


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks McDee & Night Owl!



hedorah59 said:


> ....I think you did a good enough job that it deserves to be posted in two forums :thumbsup:


Now that's quite a compliment.

A.U.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

AU,
Very nice job! Love the base you made for him too!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Yep, in total agreement here, too. Great job, and love the base you made for him. 

Sean


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Neat little job on such a small figure.A bit off this subject.Have you checked to cool monsters T-Shirts at Monsters In Motion.The Lugosi Dracula and Glow Frankenstein are the best.The Creature looks goood as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

MMM, SJF, Xsavoie;

Thanks!

I really enjoyed making the base for him. Wish I had a nameplate to put in front him. Any of you guys happen to have a spare one you don't need or know where I could get one????

A.U.


----------

